
Contribution of the Greenland Ice Sheet to sea level over the next millennium - bookofjoe
https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/6/eaav9396
======
bookofjoe
"We project that Greenland will very likely become ice free within a
millennium without substantial reductions in greenhouse gas emissions."

